# Berlin lake pheasant



## colonel594

Does anyone know what areas of Berlin they release pheasants on? Found the dates and numbers online but didn't see what pieces of property they released on? Thanks!


----------



## luv fishing

Fewtown rd. Where the archery range is. Leffingwell rd. And I'm pretty sure germanchurch rd but I know for sure on fewtown and leffingwell


----------



## dugworm

colonel594 said:


> Does anyone know what areas of Berlin they release pheasants on? Found the dates and numbers online but didn't see what pieces of property they released on? Thanks!


Man, that's weak! Go find um yourself. It's called hunting, right? You want me to shoot one for you, too? lol


----------



## colonel594

Thank you luv fishing I appreciate it.


----------



## luv fishing

No problem. Be safe out there


----------



## luv fishing

dugworm said:


> Man, that's weak! Go find um yourself. It's called hunting, right? You want me to shoot one for you, too? lol


All he did was ask where they release them. He just wanted the area no need to get all offended by it. Isn't this site suppose to help people out


----------



## buckeyebowman

I thought the same thing, but then I noticed the "wink" emoticon. Could be the message was intended "tongue in cheek". 

Yes, Fewtown Rd. is the largest contiguous hunk of property out there, but it also attracts the most hunters. Hope you like hunting in a crowd.


----------



## colonel594

I figured this much, don't plan on going this weekend. Just wanted to know an area. Figured a week after they release them on a weekday things would be more quiet. 

Could really care less if I get any birds, would just be a nice change of pace from deer hunting for an afternoon. And given that Berlin has somthing like 8,000 acres of public land... I simply wanted to know a general area so I could find a piece of land near by that would be more quiet and still have the chance of possibly seeing a rooster or two. 

So thank you again luv fishing, and buckeybowman I appreciate the info. Good luck to both of you this season and safe hunting.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I heard what seems like a good tip a few years ago. If you don't want to hunt in a crowd in public hunting area like Berlin, or Grand River, or Highlandtown, go out on Sunday about noon. A lot of guys will be home watching football. Much less of a crowd.


----------



## colonel594

Good idea, I appreciate it buckeye


----------



## c. j. stone

You can find the public areas for Berlin by online search. Most of the shown areas get some birds released-the larger ones get more. With a little effort, you should be able to avoid the hordes, stay safe, and find something. The afternoon hunting is a real good suggestion. Not many hunters out after the morning activity takes it's tole. Pretty thick cover TIL the snow knocks it down some, hard trudging!


----------



## colonel594

c. j. stone said:


> You can find the public areas for Berlin by online search. Most of the shown areas get some birds released-the larger ones get more. With a little effort, you should be able to avoid the hordes, stay safe, and find something.


Appreciate it C. J. I ended up heading out last weekend and there really weren't that many guys out. Hunting alone with no dog so odds are against me. However I really enjoy just hiking and working the fields. Will be out again early Sunday morning. If nothing else it's a nice break after deer hunting all day the day before AND a really good workout.


----------



## papaperch

Living in this area and used to hunt it all the time. Birds will be there. But willing to make a bet that the coyotes and foxes will get more than the hunters do.

Its like ringing a dinner bell when these poor pen raised birds are released.


----------



## c. j. stone

papaperch said:


> Its like ringing a dinner bell when these poor pen raised birds are released.


I read an article that if pen raised birds are lucky enough to be released in thick cover, it actually only takes one or two days for them to develop "survival" skills, and most of the clumps of feathers seen in mowed strips are usually due to first night OWL attacks! If they survive the first night, and hunters don't get them the first day, they become essentially "wild" and run or fly to escape ground based predation! Yotes(and the few foxes left) do get some, of course. Feral cats a few as well. Again, this article based on a "study" done by game biologists. I've personally seen birds weeks after stocking that could run like race horses and fly like eagles!


----------



## colonel594

Went out again yesterday and put 2 birds up, missed them both! I definitely believe they develop survival skills quickly... The two I was able to put up were fast as heck!


----------



## buckeyebowman

c. j. stone said:


> I read an article that if pen raised birds are lucky enough to be released in thick cover, it actually only takes one or two days for them to develop "survival" skills, and most of the clumps of feathers seen in mowed strips are usually due to first night OWL attacks! If they survive the first night, and hunters don't get them the first day, they become essentially "wild" and run or fly to escape ground based predation! Yotes(and the few foxes left) do get some, of course. Feral cats a few as well. Again, this article based on a "study" done by game biologists. I've personally seen birds weeks after stocking that could run like race horses and fly like eagles!


I can second that emotion, c.j.! I belong to a gun club that puts out stockers, and I've been helping with the stocking. In the early part of the season the pheasant we were getting from the supplier were superbirds! 20-22 weeks old and fully mature with long tails, 1/2 inch spurs, and fully developed, rock hard beaks. Ask me how I know! 

The spot I stock has patches of heavy thicket interspersed with crop fields and grasslands. I put the bird in the thickets to try to save them from the owls. I can't tell you how many times we've found an entire pheasant carcass with just the head missing! I also like to put two birds together to keep each other company and hanging around. 

Those big birds got smart real fast! I had stocked Friday evening, so my buddy and I took his Shorthair down there Saturday morning. Some people might think this would be like shooting fish in a barrel. Those people would be wrong! We got a bird apiece, but it quickly became obvious that these birds would rather run, or run and flush wild, out of range. 

We were getting ready to leave and try another area when the Shorthair, Abby, got stuck on another bird. She worked it for about a half an hour! This bird ran circles and buttonhooks galore. She actually pointed it twice, but it crept away both times, reminding me of the old idea pointer owners had about pheasant "ruining" a pointing dog because they would not hold for a point! It finally ran and flushed wild after the second point.


----------



## Upland

Got a question we hunted fewtown, German church and the area off Price Street but never leffingwell Road what's the hunting pressure like out there. I was thinking of taking my son out there this year.


----------



## colonel594

I've been out there a few days after the release and pressure wasn't bad at all . Only a couple other trucks there . Never really saw the people . I would imagine opening day may be different though . 

I also found the prime areas really quiet down a few days after the release and they are usually a few birds still around. Good luck and most importantly be safe !


----------



## Upland

Thank you colonel594. We are not sure of which area we want to hunt. I'm not looking to gain an advantage I had hip surgery a few years ago and it didn't turn out well so kind of looking for an area that's less pressured but still a good hunt


----------



## bdawg

I'll be out there in the afternoon. First time I've been there opening day. Was out there the Sunday after the 2nd release last year and saw nothing. Only a few hunters out there. I thought I heard one in the brush, but couldn't confirm. Might have snuck away quietly.


----------



## Upland

Went to fewtown this morning and it was packed so we parked at the second parking lot and walk to the fields to German Church and we got one bird


----------



## Pooch

They realeased birds yesterday morning. Friend called and told me he was in stand bow hunting. He left to get kids home from school and came back in the afternoon. Said the birds were now running all over leffingwell and there was guys actually trying to chase them back into the fields. Said it was funny to see. Birds acted like they had no clue were to go like they were looking for the truck that dropped them off, lol. When I went hunting last week just down the road from that spot I flushed a rooster in the weeds not 50' from were I parked the truck. It flew less than 100' before it landed right back in the same thicket. There was 6 carcasses hanging in a tree next to the parking lot. Them put and take birds don't venture very far the first few days.


----------



## Upland

Pooch said:


> They realeased birds yesterday morning. Friend called and told me he was in stand bow hunting. He left to get kids home from school and came back in the afternoon. Said the birds were now running all over leffingwell and there was guys actually trying to chase them back into the fields. Said it was funny to see. Birds acted like they had no clue were to go like they were looking for the truck that dropped them off, lol. When I went hunting last week just down the road from that spot I flushed a rooster in the weeds not 50' from were I parked the truck. It flew less than 100' before it landed right back in the same thicket. There was 6 carcasses hanging in a tree next to the parking lot. Them put and take birds don't venture very far the first few days.


----------



## Upland

Lol sounds like they are home sick. We got one today. My boy shot em. We met a guy and his son. The boy caught one lol he caught it. It walked up to him he bent over grabbed it broke its neck. Lol. Pheasant noodling.


----------

